# repeat litter Deaths



## lacasse farms (Aug 22, 2013)

I have Californian Rabbits and they successfully breed twice with the litters all surviving till butchering. The last two litters she has not taken care of or not even birthed in the nest box. IDK why? They are both very healthy and a little over a year old. 

The first litter was from an accidental breeding that happened while my children were playing with them in the living room. At that time they were housed in separate small cages from tsc. She had them in the nest box and they all survived.

I then built a large outdoor hutch that is divided in the middle and each rabbit has a built in box at the middle divider. the doe on one side and the buck on the other. She became pregnant again (intentional this time) had her litter in the built in box of her hutch. They all survived again. 

The third she had in the nest box and they all died within 3 weeks. 

The fourth was today and she had them all outside the nest box with no fur to protect them. She crushed them all into the wire flooring. 

I am clueless as to what is wrong. Is the males sent to close to her? 

Rabbits are fed high quality hay from local feed store and mannapro pellets 16% protien.


----------



## secuono (Aug 22, 2013)

So she's used to the new cage and the buck.
Are there dogs or other animals visiting that could be scaring her? Is it hot out?


----------



## lacasse farms (Aug 22, 2013)

I do have a dog but the first litter that died was before i got the dog, He does go near the cage as do my chickens to pick through the droppings for bugs. It is very humid and 80*f today and it was probably around the same weather the last time she kindled too. I have been thinking it is the weather also as that is the only thing that has really changed. Does this happen often with these Rabbits? I am still a beginner with rabbits, I have breed and raised everything from chickens to Large Boa constrictors and never have seen death rates like this.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 22, 2013)

Are there holes or anything in the top of the box where air can circulate and heat can escape?


----------



## lacasse farms (Aug 23, 2013)

yes there is a two inch gap at the top to provide circulation.


----------

